# RamNode Seattle Network Upgrades



## Nick_A (Dec 27, 2013)

Just a short post to announce that we have added NTT to our Seattle blend (making it 30Gbps total capacity), and we have recently begun peering at the Seattle Internet Exchange (SIX). Among various smaller ISPs, we are peering directly with HE.net through the SIX (IPv4 and IPv6). We have already seen some marked improvements thanks to both moves. Atlanta will be receiving a nice dose of Level(3) around the middle of January


----------



## Corporal Clegg (Dec 27, 2013)

Congrats and good work, Nick


----------



## nunim (Dec 27, 2013)

Doubt I'll see much improvement but keep up the good work!


----------



## sundaymouse (Dec 27, 2013)

Finally we get HE now, nice job getting one of the best transpacific peering connected!


----------



## k0nsl (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice. Congrats to you @Nick_A and to RamNode


----------



## Nick_A (Dec 27, 2013)

On a side note, if anyone is looking to buy some bandwidth...


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 27, 2013)

Nick_A said:


> On a side note, if anyone is looking to buy some bandwidth...


One can never have enough bandwidth!


----------



## Nick_A (Dec 27, 2013)

Well if anyone needs some in Atlanta or Seattle...


----------



## NodeBytes (Dec 27, 2013)

Is colocation possible?


----------



## drmike (Dec 28, 2013)

Peering to SIX  Yippie!

Need more regional peering out of providers in these parts. Good move!


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 28, 2013)

Nick_A said:


> we have recently begun peering at the Seattle Internet Exchange (SIX).
> 
> we are peering directly with HE.net through the SIX (IPv4 and IPv6).


Yup SIX is great.


UK:
2 ae0-132.sea23.ip4.tinet.net (173.241.128.121) 0.217 ms 0.148 ms 0.184 ms
3 xe-7-3-2.lon25.ip4.tinet.net (141.136.107.182) 130.007 ms xe-10-3-1.lon25.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.187.234) 130.208 ms xe-3-0-1.lon25.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.187.198) 134.802 ms
4 iomart-hosting-gw.ip4.tinet.net (77.67.74.226) 139.509 ms 138.215 ms 134.870 ms
5 610.net2.north.dc5.as20860.net (62.233.127.182) 137.907 ms 139.037 ms 135.768 ms

AMS:
3 ae-6.r21.sttlwa01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.44) 0.412 ms 16.225 ms 0.437 ms
4 ae-5.r21.asbnva02.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.4.181) 68.303 ms 68.280 ms 63.568 ms
5 ae-2.r23.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.145) 186.157 ms 167.809 ms 160.512 ms
6 ae-1.r03.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.147) 154.629 ms 154.679 ms 147.435 ms

ATL (Ramnode): Sweet!
1 * * *
2 * * *
3 * * *
4 192.***.**.*** (192.***.**.***) 71.748 ms 71.776 ms 71.856 ms

CHI:
3 ae-6.r20.sttlwa01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.42) 0.378 ms 0.419 ms ae-6.r21.sttlwa01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.44) 0.397 ms
4 ae-5.r21.snjsca04.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.39) 29.741 ms ae-0.r20.sttlwa01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.53) 0.464 ms ae-5.r21.snjsca04.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.39) 17.552 ms
5 ae-2.r06.snjsca04.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.55) 20.833 ms 22.184 ms 32.171 ms
6 ae-2.r06.snjsca04.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.55) 27.845 ms ae-4.r05.plalca01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.32) 25.885 ms 18.951 ms
7 ae-4.r05.plalca01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.32) 19.188 ms xe-0-0-0-5.r05.plalca01.us.ce.gin.ntt.net (129.250.194.250) 28.825 ms 23.889 ms
8 xe-0-0-0-5.r05.plalca01.us.ce.gin.ntt.net (129.250.194.250) 23.897 ms eth3-1.r1.chi1.us.atrato.net (78.152.44.198) 63.634 ms xe-0-0-0-5.r05.plalca01.us.ce.gin.ntt.net (129.250.194.250) 20.363 ms
9 eth3-1.r1.chi1.us.atrato.net (78.152.44.198) 71.524 ms 78.152.42.54 (78.152.42.54) 65.185 ms eth3-1.r1.chi1.us.atrato.net (78.152.44.198) 70.092 ms

DAL:
2 ae2-954.cr1.sea1.us.nlayer.net (63.141.219.77) 0.193 ms 0.169 ms 0.201 ms
3 xe-2-1-0.cr2.slc1.us.nlayer.net (69.22.142.173) 24.265 ms 24.250 ms 24.285 ms
4 xe-0-0-0.cr1.den1.us.nlayer.net (69.22.142.167) 34.688 ms 34.673 ms 34.706 ms
5 xe-0-0-1.cr2.dfw1.us.nlayer.net (69.22.142.170) 53.927 ms 53.961 ms 53.945 ms
6 as54540.ae15.cr2.dfw1.us.nlayer.net (198.47.104.74) 54.429 ms 54.446 ms 54.424 ms
7 bc2-side-from-r1.inceronetwork.com (192.211.63.10) 55.017 ms 55.079 ms 54.952 ms

NY:
2 ae2-954.cr1.sea1.us.nlayer.net (63.141.219.77) 9.668 ms 9.695 ms 9.722 ms
3 xe-2-3-0.cr1.ord1.us.nlayer.net (69.22.142.149) 45.016 ms 45.019 ms 44.995 ms
4 xe-5-3-0.cr1.ewr1.us.nlayer.net (69.22.142.75) 61.968 ms 61.995 ms 61.972 ms
5 ae1-70g.ar2.ewr1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.94.118) 63.571 ms 63.597 ms 63.575 ms
6 as20473.ae3.ar2.ewr1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.95.6) 63.106 ms 70.049 ms as20473.ae2.ar2.ewr1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.34.210) 63.013 ms
7 ethernet1-2-2-c5-14-b2-cas1.pnj1.choopa.net (108.61.92.54) 63.073 ms 63.024 ms 63.176 ms

And here comes HE magic:


```
traceroute mainichi.jp
traceroute to mainichi.jp (210.129.168.11), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  * * *
 2  10gigabitethernet1-3.core1.sea1.he.net (206.81.80.40)  0.425 ms  0.499 ms  0.521 ms
 3  10ge13-4.core1.sjc2.he.net (72.52.92.157)  27.704 ms  27.683 ms  27.662 ms
 4  pacnet.10gigabitethernet2-2.core1.sjc2.he.net (216.218.192.234)  19.925 ms  20.088 ms  20.177 ms
 5  gi9-0-0.cr2.nrt1.asianetcom.net (202.147.50.134)  122.104 ms  122.082 ms  122.113 ms
 6  ge-2-1-0-0.gw3.nrt5.asianetcom.net (202.147.0.182)  122.331 ms  122.338 ms  122.299 ms
 7  YHJ-0002.gw3.nrt5.asianetcom.net (203.192.150.174)  118.592 ms  118.580 ms  118.558 ms
 8  203.141.47.230 (203.141.47.230)  106.858 ms  107.946 ms  107.966 ms
 9  ae2.tnhcr01.idc.jp (158.205.134.18)  114.332 ms  114.369 ms  114.325 ms

traceroute scmp.com
traceroute to scmp.com (180.150.134.172), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  * * *
 2  10gigabitethernet1-3.core1.sea1.he.net (206.81.80.40)  0.205 ms  0.231 ms  0.254 ms
 3  10ge13-4.core1.sjc2.he.net (72.52.92.157)  21.088 ms  21.062 ms  21.087 ms
 4  pacnet.10gigabitethernet2-2.core1.sjc2.he.net (216.218.192.234)  19.681 ms  19.884 ms  19.974 ms
 5  be1.gw3.sjc1.asianetcom.net (202.147.50.185)  178.269 ms  178.312 ms  178.290 ms
 6  ip-61-14-158-46.asianetcom.net (61.14.158.46)  178.403 ms  178.330 ms  178.314 ms
 7  ge-2-2-0-0.cr4.hkg3.asianetcom.net (61.14.157.106)  178.730 ms  178.759 ms  178.783 ms
 8  gi9-0-0.gw2.hkg3.asianetcom.net (202.147.16.94)  178.299 ms  178.207 ms  178.241 ms
 9  RHI-0001.gw2.hkg3.asianetcom.net (203.192.178.66)  250.736 ms  294.199 ms  294.255 ms
10  vl901.core1a.hkg1.rackspace.net (120.136.47.12)  179.583 ms  179.589 ms  179.652 ms
```


----------



## Nick_A (Dec 28, 2013)

NodeBytes said:


> Is colocation possible?


Yes, but I'm only considering it in cases of half cabs or larger, or at least 200Mbit commits on the bandwidth side.


----------

